
Balloon password hashing library written in Go - stargrave
https://github.com/stargrave/balloon
======
tptacek
Here's the official repository:

[https://github.com/henrycg/balloon/](https://github.com/henrycg/balloon/)

A better link would be to the Balloon site itself:

[https://crypto.stanford.edu/balloon/](https://crypto.stanford.edu/balloon/)

Balloon is interesting because:

* Its contributors include Dan Boneh, who has rock-star status in the crypto community.

* It's designed to be easy to implement and to build on top of standard hash functions.

* It's provably memory-hard.

All the password hashes are good. I use and like scrypt, but if you used
Balloon and had me look at your code, I'd say, "good for you for using
Balloon". The authors warn people about their pre-production quality interface
--- but if you're in a (generally) safe language, password hashes are among
the safer thing you can implement.

------
TheDong
Please do not post a project unless it is interesting.

In this case, the project has 1 contributor, 1 commit, no real readme, and is
a trivial amount of work (a couple of hundreds of lines of code).

Post a project after it has at least a token number of users and developers
and informational value.

Linking to the stanford paper this was based on directly would have been a
much better post.

~~~
albertoleal
The upvote system would've taken care of this post if the community didn't
find this interesting.

